# Fluval Edge Renovated - Tank #14 ?



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Finally get the Edge from Tazzy_Toon going. 6,000K LED lamp from GBL lighting. Pic is a bit cloudy still - picture taken 15 minutes or so after water and plants are in. Not sure if the 2x1.8 watts could sustain the plants so moved plants to be more directly under the lights. Hoping GBL will carry 3W soon.

Likely home to a single betta and a few pleco. May be a few small fish and some cherry shrimps later ?

A couple things learned in the process (I could be wrong):

- Not all LED lamp are DC, the stock transformer is for low voltage AC halogen bulb. The new Fluval bulbs likely have built-in AC to DC transform to drive the LEDs. The one from GBL is DC, so I have to supply a DC transformer. $5 from Princess Auto.
- Transformer should only be loaded to about 80% capacity or they will eventual die. Fluval stock transformer output 12V at 1680mA = 20.16W. Stock bulbs 2x10W = 20W. Hence a lot of dead transformer issue as I understand.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

#14?!? I'm going to do a poll on MTS. Nice scape! Some nice CPO crayfish would contrast nicely against the dark substrate and greenery.


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

Its great Gordon! I love my fluval edge have had it running a year now. I only have the lights it came with, but then in order to grow plants I had to put a 24" coral life light on it with just one bulb. It does take away the look of the tank, but there wasn't an option at that time.

Really interested in your LED lighting, I totally KNOW nothing about it but it sure looks simplier then what I have.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

I am not very fond of the lighting - too much shadow are around the outside dark spots. Was thinking about custom a stand and hood around the tank and use may be 4 of the same LED. Not on priority right now  Let see how things go/grow for now.

Did want to wait, put the betta in there this morning. It seems to be happy.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

gklaw said:


> Not on priority right now


So is #15 the priority then?


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Renovating of the 2 SW tanks  

#15? You never know - have a 12" round by 5ft tall cast acrylic tube sitting in the corner


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

Looks very well. Looking forward to see it with the betta 
But #14!!! WOW 
I finally started the 10g that you did the cover for, so I mixed the fish from 5 g in there reducing the number of tanks by 1. I am happy  BTW, the cover is AWESOME! Looks great, actually, it's invisible  Thank you so much!


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Adopted from Grete_J. It appears a bit lost after downsized from the 25g.

As to the lid, I hope it does not bow too much. Not sure what kind of light and how it is going to be mounted.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Here is a tiny but a modification I know necessary the moment I saw the Edge. 

Without a feeding hole, that mean lifting the cover every day ?!

Not sure how Fluval can miss this one.


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

Yes gotta lift the lid every day to feed, your right! I'll be watching your thread for updates on the lighting part. Like I said I have to have the extra light on to grow plants and it grows them fine, just doesn't look the best.


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

Great looking betta, Gordon!
And I LOVE the feeding hole in my cover as well. It's in Katerina's room, to replace her 5 g puffer tank. And she finds it very easy to feed. BTW, the puffer and ottos share a tank with some guppies and bloodfin tetras now, no issues so far, only 3 days though.
The light is a simple luminiscent one from IKEA. It was on the top of the 5 g before, I have different ferns and they grow well with it.
Sorry for the offtopic  Just wanted to thank you.


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

Looks Great Gordon. I would never have been able to make it look so nice. I'm glad that you where able to rig something up. I love the feeding hole you have there. I was lazy and just left the lid off. lol

Great job!


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

thefishwife said:


> Yes gotta lift the lid every day to feed, your right! I'll be watching your thread for updates on the lighting part. Like I said I have to have the extra light on to grow plants and it grows them fine, just doesn't look the best.


Have this MarineLand small LED light kicking around. Added some plants from a shut down and decided to add the light. Does not look too out of place at all. Huge improvement in getting rid of most of the dark areas. I think the plants should be fine with this add-on.

Cost me over $50 at PetsMart but it was a credit from those Stealth Heater any way. $32 at BigAl. Not sure if I remember seeing them at JL or IPU. KE will most likely have it. I would highly recommend this - boxing day is coming fast  I think I will good for a long time with this add on.

http://www.bigalspets.com/Marinelan...olor_map,price,size_name&searchRank=salesrank


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Tazzy_toon said:


> I'm glad that you where able to rig something up.


Thanks Debbi.

Rigging is my specialty  Just like I told everyone else. Fish is just half of the hobby, rigging, carpentry and everything else around it is the other half - I would even say more than half.

PS. Should be working on your canopy within the next couple days while building a crystal display cabinet for my sweetie.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

InfraredDream said:


> The light is a simple luminiscent one from IKEA.


Hope it is not incandescent or halogen sitting right on top. The $39.99 4 strip LED would be perfect. No/low heat, energy efficient and cool lighting effect and night light for Katerina


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

gklaw said:


> Have this MarineLand small LED light kicking around. Added some plants from a shut down and decided to add the light. Does not look too out of place at all. Huge improvement in getting rid of most of the dark areas. I think the plants should be fine with this add-on.
> 
> Cost me over $50 at PetsMart but it was a credit from those Stealth Heater any way. $32 at BigAl. Not sure if I remember seeing them at JL or IPU. KE will most likely have it. I would highly recommend this - boxing day is coming fast  I think I will good for a long time with this add on.


Looks great Gordon, I have a tom light I believe thats what it is, and could put that on too, its the same size as the one you have, but its not led just a 13w. Might check into a different bulb for it.

And your right with the extra light growing the plants will be easier.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

I will be very careful putting any light other than LED directly on the top glass. I am not sure if the heat and extra expansion and stress would cause any problem.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey, this is a very useful and timely post, Gklaw. Thank you for linking to it in my post.

I found the part about the 80% limit on transformer capacity very helpful. I didn't know that.

I think furcatus would look nice in your tank. I have some in my 22 gallon super long. They are small, pretty and easy to look after.



gklaw said:


> Finally get the Edge from Tazzy_Toon going. 6,000K LED lamp from GBL lighting. Pic is a bit cloudy still - picture taken 15 minutes or so after water and plants are in. Not sure if the 2x1.8 watts could sustain the plants so moved plants to be more directly under the lights. Hoping GBL will carry 3W soon.
> 
> Likely home to a single betta and a few pleco. May be a few small fish and some cherry shrimps later ?
> 
> ...


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Morainy said:


> I think furcatus would look nice in your tank.


:lol: I have to goggle that. Thought it was a plant. I am thinking about a few more small fish as well. Will keep that in mind. Have not done too much lfs shopping lately  Was looking at IPU's thread fin rainbows but decided to let the tank settled a bit first.


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice Gordon, on the fluval website they have replacement bulbs in led for the mr16 but I guess you already beat it!


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Actually I saw the LED at Mr. Pet first. Just a bit pricy. Plus I have to replace the transformer and I have lots of 12V DC transformer kicking around.


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

You dont have to replace the transformer because its already a 12v for the mr11, even home depot sells the bulbs incase anyone wants to upgrade, its plug and play!!

there are a few guys in the salt forums running these and best of all its local. $23 per 20w and $14 per 10w

AccentLED 3-Watt (20W) MR11 Spot Light Bulb-409862 at The Home Depot


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

The 12" round by 5ft tall cast acrylic tube would make a great corner tank.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

The transformer I have is already dead  The MR11 at HomeDepot came out after I bought those from GBL. I think they are only warm white 3,000K though. GBL bulb runs on 12V DC. Home Depot's runs on 12AC.

Thanks for the tip. Saw that another LED bulb I was looking for is now availiable  at least online any way.



tang daddy said:


> You dont have to replace the transformer because its already a 12v for the mr11, even home depot sells the bulbs incase anyone wants to upgrade, its plug and play!!
> 
> there are a few guys in the salt forums running these and best of all its local. $23 per 20w and $14 per 10w
> 
> AccentLED 3-Watt (20W) MR11 Spot Light Bulb-409862 at The Home Depot


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

mikebike said:


> The 12" round by 5ft tall cast acrylic tube would make a great corner tank.


It is happily sitting at a corner dreaming about what it would be like to be a tank


----------

